# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Автозаполнение полей в Chrome, Safari открывает новый вектор для атак

## olejah

У злоумышленников, занимающихся фишингом появился в арсенале новый инструмент. Обнаружено, что веб-браузеры Chrome и Safari вместе с расширением LastPass автоматически заполняют скрытые поля регистрационной формы.

Финский веб-разработчик Viljami Kuosmanen обнаружил недостатки, затрагивающие самый популярный браузер в мире и браузер от Apple.

Возможность атаки появляется, когда пользователь выбирает функцию автозаполнения при заполнении регистрационных форм – злоумышленники скрывают такие поля как «адрес», «дата рождения» и «номер телефона», отображая лишь основные вроде «имя» и «адрес электронной почты».

Когда пользователь начинает вводить имя, браузер предлагает ему подсказку, которая вставит все данные в поля. Таким образом, данные пользователя будут внесены и в скрытые для него поля и попадут в руки злоумышленников.

Эксперт в свое твиттере опубликовал GIF-анимацию для того, чтобы наглядно показать новый вектор атаки. Пользователи могут проверить свой браузер и расширение, используя специальный сайт, созданный исследователем.



Инженер Mozilla утверждает, что их браузер не затрагивает данная брешь, поскольку он заставляет пользователей вручную выбрать какие именно поля они хотят заполнить.

----------

*Никита Соловьев*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

